# Worried...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

One of the eyes of my cat Elmo who is half Siamese has changed colour from green to brown. Following an inspection today the vet has suggested he sees a specialist just to be sure he is ok. She said the eye itself is reacting as it should to light and doesn't appear to be bothering him in any way. She also checked his lymph nodes and they are fine. The visit to the specialist really is a precaution but I can't help being really worried - silly, I know. 

I started looking on Google - big mistake - it said it could be a side effect of a tumour. 

Horrified and tearful, 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Turi, I do hope Elmo is ok. No point intelling you not to worry, but try to stay positive :hug: from me, and Caspian, my siamese


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed hun, im sure everything will be ok, and if its not, you have done the right thing and hopefully that will give the vet time to act, theres nothing silly about lovibg an animal and being worried, they are family members after all  thinking of you xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

ahhh, you can't not worry, you are a cockerpoo mummy (sensitive, intelligent, caring), I lost my 16 year old cat this year, it is very sad so I empathise with you and hope your's is OK. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't believe anything you google....I have a sinus infection at the moment...googled about it todday. readings found it could just go away on it's own or with antibiotics...or could become fatal. REALLY a sinus infection.Try not to worry to much untill you hear otherwise from a trained professional.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Turi, try not to worry too much at least your vet is being cautious which is much better than dismissing your concerns, wishing him well and I am sure it will be nothing serious xx


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with the above moments about google. It can be a great source of information, but more often than not its a source of horror stories too. But when faced with a lack of information we all go straight to google!
I sympathise completely. My 15 year old cat Nala was diagosed with hyperthyriodism last week, and I've been trying everything in my power to get her to eat and take her tablets but it seems to be completely in vain at the moment.... and my google research had me in tears for hours! 
Fingers crossed you get Elmo all fixed up soon. xxxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words - so very appreciated. 

I'm at my parents' house at the moment - they live just seven minutes' walk from Marcus and I and are currently looking after the cats as our landlady wouldn't allow pets. So it was actually my Mum who noticed the change in colour and took Elmo to the vet. 

I've spoken to her in more detail - there have been tears . The vet said there is a strong possibility that it is cancer as the change in colour is very unusual in a cat of his age (he will be five this year). However, she said that we have clearly noticed the change very early on and so if it is cancer his eye will be removed and he should be fine. 

I'm not squimish, luckily. I'm just keeping everything crossed that it is localised. We've had a lovely cuddle and he's not in any discomfort whatsoever which is good to know. 

Anyway, his appointment with the specialist should be in a couple of days so we will know more then. 

Elmo is MY first cat. My parents bought him for me in a low time in my life and he did exactly what they'd hoped for - he completely cheered me up. Some facts about Elmo...

- he is gay with my Bengal Zulu. 
- he hides behind the shower curtain and when people go to the loo he bursts through to give them a fright
- he is completely led by food. So much so that he's been on a diet over the last six months and has lost 2 kg! His cute tummy wobbles when he runs
- he is scared of men  (apart from Marcus - actually this is when I knew he was the man for me...!)
- he hits me on the head with his paw when I cry
- he can open doors by hanging on them and we think we ought to have called him 'Houdini'. 
- he killed our next door neighbour's rabbit  whilst 'playing'
- he likes to be smacked. Hard. Yes, he's into S & M. 

I could go on but needless to say he is a very unique little boy

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He sounds a real character and if it is cancer having one eye will just add to it!!!!!
Elmo the one~eyed bonkers cat and his exotic looking gay friend, that is so funny!!!!! He will be around for many years to come


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Karen. You've just made me laugh out loud! 

Btw did you receive my PM? 

Turi x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

poor elmo,you must be very worried.cats and dogs cope far better than us humans.my friends cat had to get his leg amutated and he as up and about within a couple of days,he didnt seem to notice.i have 3 cats and one is an oriental type too,a laperm,theyre very affectionate arent they.big hugs to elmo xxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Big hugs Turi. :hug:

Elmo sounds like one cat in a million. What a character. 

Let us know how you get on with the specialist.

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and Elmo :hug: He sounds like such a character and that you have a fantastic bond with him. It's so upsetting when something like this happens but please know that we are here to support you. 

Lots of love & hugs


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Our pets are our best friends and we give them 100% love and support. You're a lovely mummy to Elmo and I know you'll do your best for him. :hug:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you all for being so sweet. I'm a bit of a blubbery mess this evening.

Turi x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

My gorgeous Putney Panther x


----------



## Maysong (Sep 3, 2011)

By the sounds of the posts above, Elmo has plenty of good vibes and hugs coming his way...let me jump on that bandwagon! :hug:

Try your hardest not to worry...Google is great to a point, but you can drive yourself crazy if you give it too much weight. I should know - I am a bit of a hypochondriac, and my hubby (who is a doctor) is always rolling his eyes at me for listening to Google  

Besides, Elmo sounds like a real character - I'm sure he has plenty more antics stored up for you!

P.S.: He is a real stunner!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you... had a bit of a sleepless night which hasn’t helped on the emotional front. He is gorgeous though isn’t he?! 

I’ve spoken to Sainsbury’s Pet Insurance this morning – they say they can’t confirm over the phone if I’d be covered to take Elmo to the specialist but they can’t see why it would be a problem. The only way they’d be able to confirm is in writing which could take a while but I’d rather get him seen asap. Why can’t insurance companies be more transparent?! 

Turi x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry Turi, only just caught up! 

I really hope that Elmo will be fine, he sounds a great character! Fingers crossed for the appointment with the specialist and send hugs your way.:hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thinking of you Turi xxx Please keep us posted on Elmo.

JoJo hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Morning all,

Just to let you know Elmo's appointment with the specialist has been confirmed for 11am on Monday. The specialist originally proposed a date in November but my Dad pushed for an earlier date... 

Once he is 'under' if they suspect it is cancer they will call my Mum and ask for permission to remove his eye. Makes me feel a bit sick thinking about it... but at least he won't need to go 'under' twice. Don't know how I'll be able to work on Monday... 

Turi x


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Big hugs victoria,
Fingers crossef that everything will be ok.... I will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Turi,
Fingers crossed for Monday. I hope all goes well for you. None cat-lovers don't seem to get how much love and companionship a cat can give. I lost my cat earlier this year. She was 17 and I'd had her from 4 weeks old. She is sadly missed but I know she was well loved and had a good life. You did make me laugh with the comment about Elmo hitting you on the head when you cry  funny creatures. Update as soon as you can when you know. There will be quite a few of us waiting for news and to be here for you too. Try to have a good weekend, be positive x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Turi, Elmo is going to be in the very best hands. Try not to worry too much. I like the forward thinking to deal with any 'nasties' whilst he is under. Thinking of you all at this worrying time.

Karen xx


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Julie Clark said:


> I agree with the above moments about google. It can be a great source of information, but more often than not its a source of horror stories too. But when faced with a lack of information we all go straight to google!
> I sympathise completely. My 15 year old cat Nala was diagosed with hyperthyriodism last week, and I've been trying everything in my power to get her to eat and take her tablets but it seems to be completely in vain at the moment.... and my google research had me in tears for hours!
> Fingers crossed you get Elmo all fixed up soon. xxxx


Julie,
My cat, Pixie, was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism when she was 14. She was a nightmare to get to take tablets and we decided on removal of the thyroid glands. We were warned about kidney disease and watched constantly for increases drinking. Eventually she did start to drink more (after about 2 years) but she never seemed ill, all the vomiting had stopped and she was eating normally, if fussily (try chicken/rice, raw mince, purina gourmet perle solitaire range) and she died in March of this year, at 17 years, after only one night of being poorly...actually I had her put to sleep as, at her grand old age, I wasn't going to watch her suffer. The hyperthyroidism became a distant memory after the op. We were offered kidney tests 6 months after the op but she had become so stressed going to the vets that we decided to let nature take its course rather than make her ill through forcing her to go again. It was the right decision for us and 3 years later, she went to sleep in my arms, at home...completely stress-free. I hope your situation is as fortunate, thinking of you x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sending Elmo lots of positive vibes and healing wishes.

My cat went missing in July-:cry2: previous to that before Monty & Milly I had a cat ( Fergal) whom I has an immense bond with and is still missed.

It's a horrible time when animals are ill- if only they call talk.

Big hugs x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Julie, your story about Pixie is heart-warming and made a tear come to my eye at the same time. It is wonderful to have a pet live a long life and that is why I’m just so sad at the prospect of Elmo having cancer aged five. It sounds like you had a wonderful 17 years with her. 

Karen, I considered asking the vet to call me rather than my Mum as fundamentally it will be my decision about the eye but I don't think I'd be able to function at work if I knew that kind of call was coming... 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope all goes well for Elmo on Monday, Turi. Try to stay positive


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Cuddles with my boy... 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

He is a beautiful boy Turi, have a lovely weekend with him


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Elmo’s appointment is at 11am this morning and the minutes are passing so slowly. 

I spent a lot of the weekend at my parents’ playing and cuddling him – leaving him last night I just couldn’t stop crying. Right now I feel sick to my stomach with worry

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck Elmo and sending cyber hugs for you Turi!!! xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Oooh, I know that feeling,Turi. Masses of good wishes to you both. xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

HURRAH!!! Elmo is back from the specialist and apparently his eye is fine – the specialist couldn’t find any reason why it has changed colour so he’ll go back in 4-6 weeks’ time for another check. 

Can you imagine if I hadn't had insurance and therefore couldn't afford to send him to the specialist - they'd have removed a perfectly healthy eye ! 

I can finally eat, couldn’t bear to this morning. Thank you again for all your support, so appreciated. 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay, so glad for you Turi!!!!!! You can relax now...............well apart from moving house and getting a puppy xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! What great news! Now you can get on with worrying about moving house ! xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Great news Turi. 

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words - and yes, I can now concentrate on the stress of moving house. Supposed to exchange this week but we were 'supposed to' last week and the week before... eugh 

Turi x


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

That's fantastic news, you must be so relieved. Glass of wine tonight methinks  x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just caught up, so relieved for you


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Ali... it was truly horrible. 

Turi x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad it turned out to be good news.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Julie - he'll go back for another check up in 6 weeks but his eye looked perfectly healthy. Apparently that just happens sometimes, that a cat's eye changes colour. I've never heard of it I must admit!

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

This is my siamese, Prince Caspian, Turi


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Swoon, he's gorgeous Ali. You really like your blondes don't you . How old is he? 

I've never had a full Siamese before but I love the cheekiness in Elmo. In the future I'd like to explore Tonkinese... We've had moggies, Abbies, Burmese, Bengals and now a half Siamese. My Mum is worried that I'll become more of a dog person once we have the Cockapoo but I don't see that happening... 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Capian's 4. Yes, he is a cracker :love-eyes: He's on my lap now, as doggies are sleeping!
I wouldn't say I was a cat or dog person - had a stray Moggie for 16 years, but LOVE Siamese - had 2 previously, now I am DEFINITELY a Cockapoo person 
Caspian and I are off to bed now too (he's my hot water bottle  )


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Night Ali x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, sorry just caught up and wanted to say I'm so glad it was good news for you. Hurray!


----------

